# Dividir señal de rpm



## tarata1 (Ago 8, 2012)

hola les comento mi problema , resulte que le puse a mi auto un tablero con tacometro , hasta aca todo bien , hasta que lo pongo en marcha y veo que la aguja oscila y marca cualquier valor , marca el doble de rpm real , buscando en la web encontre que este tablero toma la señal de rpm en base a 2 bobinas y en mi auto yo tengo una sola , yo conecte la señal del tacometro al negativo de la bobina (-) , mi pregunta es la siguiente existe algun circuito para poder dividir la señal por 2 o para poder limpiarla ? cito esto que lei en otro foro : 

_ "Para mi no, pensa que es verdad que la señal de la bobina no esta limpia, pero siendo asi, tendrias muchisimos pulsos contados por ruido, no siempre exactamente 2 pulsos,  para mi tenes que hacer como dijeron mas arriba un Smith trigger ( para tener pulsos mas limpios) y un divisor x 2, es mas yo probaria inicialmente con el divisor, por que si vos decis que asi como esta ahora, siempre da la cuenta exacta /2, ya debe tener un smith el taco,
Yo te recomendaria que pruebes directamente con el divisor.
Y olvidate de las resist y potes, con eso junto a un capacitor podes hacer un filtro y variar el tiempo, pero NUNCA vas a poder dividir x 2, son componentes pasivos."_

es correcto esto que plantea este amigo ? sino mi otra idea era tomar la señal de la rueda fonica que esta en la polea del cigueñal , ustedes que dicen ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 8, 2012)

Hola Amigo, puede dividirse la señal como pretendes, pero antes sera necesario corroborar que NO existe  interferencia de ruido electrico.
1ro. en caso de que el ruido este afectando a tu señal, veras que la aguja oscila aleatoriamente cuando las RPM del motor son estables.
2do. En caso de dividir la señal 1ro. debe acondicionarse pues existen pulsos de alta tension en la misma.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 8, 2012)

coincido con,Gudino Roberto duberlin, y agregaria que revises la masa que este al negativo de la pila , que no este en la chapa con pintura, o haciendo falso contacto, y podrias utilizar cable apantallado, para minimizar las interferencias.
un abrazo


----------



## tarata1 (Ago 8, 2012)

Gracias por las respuestas , ese es otro tema tambien , queria hacer algo como el smith trigger para limpiar la señal, porque si cuando estan estables las revoluciones la aguja tiende a oscilar. Y con respecto a la masa si revise y tiene buena masa a la chapa.

les adjunto una imagen de como esta conectado y lo que quiero lograr.

saludos !


----------



## tarata1 (Ago 11, 2012)

aca de vuelta yo molestando, como puedo armar un circuito smith trigger para limpiar la señal ? me dijeron que tenia que atenuar la señal asi no tenia picos extremos y era mas uniforme la señal, gracias!


----------

